
Ask HN: What cheap and light laptop to buy for ssh? - mfalcon
I&#x27;m constantly travelling and there are some times when I need to ssh into a vps and make some modifications.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for a light and cheap notebook I can carry around like a textbook and use it with my mobile internet connection to access a vps. I&#x27;d like to have Ubuntu or some similar Linux distro and great battery capacity.<p>I&#x27;d like to keep my budget under u$s200.<p>It seems that this Samsung Chromebook 3, 11.6&quot;, 4GB RAM[0] laptop could work. What would you recommend?<p>[0]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B01N5P6TJW&#x2F;ref=psdc_13896615011_t2_B00N5593TG
======
ckdarby
With the budget restrictions, you're not going to have much other choices
aside from the Chromebook.

~~~
mfalcon
I do think so, but which one of them?

------
vat
thinkpad x200

